# Good CPU&RAM overclocking software for windows ?



## cucker tarlson (Aug 7, 2017)

I was wondering if you could recommend any overclocking software that would work like afterburner works for gpus, letting me apply different profiles on the fly in windows. I'm used to traditional bios oc, never tried any software so I'm looking for something good to try it out. The more complex options it offers the better, I need to control things like:

*cpu multiplier and voltage, cpu power options and possibly
*ram speed and timings, ram voltage
*fan speed

thanks for any advice


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2017)

Do you have a make and model of your motherboard? 

A run down of your pc spec would also help


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you have a make and model of your motherboard?
> 
> A run down of your pc spec would also help



here you go

*System Name:* It's a PC, it don't need a name.
*Processor:* i7 5775c 4.2Ghz 1.29v
*Motherboard:* Z97X Gaming 5
*Cooling:* Noctua D15S
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DDR3L 8-8-8-24 1.35v
*Video Card(s):* GTX 1080 SuperJetstream
*Hard Disk(s):* Samsung 850 Pro 256(x2)+512GB
*LCD/CRT Model:* Dell S2716DG
*Case:* Full tower
*Power Supply:* Superflower Leadex Gold 850W
*Mouse:* Steelseries rival
*Keyboard:* Razer Deathstalker
*Software:* Windows 8.1


I just tried XTU and uninstalled immediately. The interface looks good but thank God I noticed that it automatically changed my ring and igpu voltage to the same value as my cpu voltage, 1.29v is well beyond safe for those I'm quite convinced. I'm looking for a way to make OC more convenient, not fry my pc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2017)

Go here and download intel xtreme tuning utility or EasyTune. 

They should both be under the utilities option


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 7, 2017)

Don't trust XTU one bit after what I just saw (referring to my previous post)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2017)

Learn to oc via bios then. That's the best utility by far


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2017)

OC it in the bios 

/thread


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Don't trust XTU one bit after what I just saw (referring to my previous post)


Either that or whatever app Gigabyte offers for their boards. Bios is the way to go though.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 8, 2017)

Never had an issue with XTU if you know how to use it correctly. Literally pulls up what you have currently and goes off that.


----------



## basco (Aug 8, 2017)

gigabyte tweak launcher for 9er series:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gb3t2wvjpvoem59/GTL+2.0+B14.0611.1.7z

get tools here:
https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigaby...system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


----------



## infrared (Aug 8, 2017)

Overclock from the bios! All these apps are pretty useless (although the intel XTU works fairly well). IMO they're only useful for speeding things up when you're feeling out the limits of the components.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 8, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I was wondering if you could recommend any overclocking software that would work like afterburner works for gpus, letting me apply different profiles on the fly in windows. I'm used to traditional bios oc, never tried any software so I'm looking for something good to try it out. The more complex options it offers the better, I need to control things like:
> 
> *cpu multiplier and voltage, cpu power options and possibly
> *ram speed and timings, ram voltage
> ...


1. Overclock from the BIOS!!!!!!
2. If you insist on training wheels, use your mobo's software.

You won't get to adjust a lot of ram speed options from Windows. Voltage... some sub timings... etc.

Overclock from the BIOS. 



cucker tarlson said:


> I just tried XTU and uninstalled immediately. The interface looks good but thank God I noticed that it automatically changed my ring and igpu voltage to the same value as my cpu voltage, 1.29v is well beyond safe for those I'm quite convinced


Did you confirm through other applications or a multi-meter those voltages? Maybe it was reading wrong... that is one of the problems with windows based apps... not knowing which one is right if there are different voltages.


----------



## basco (Aug 8, 2017)

sorry but the tweak launcher works very well like evga eleet or asus turboV core if ya know what to do.
and you should not need profiles when you oc ya can use speedstep and eist and every other downclocking thingy windows does.

and you can use tools like asus memtweakit or asrock timing configurator on giga board.

but i agree there is enough useless software from manufacterers


----------

